# Looking for a flat bottom



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Me and a friend are looking for a flat bottom boat. 12ft min, dont care if it has a trailer or not, dont need a motor, have a 20hp mud buddy longtail. Sorry to be blunt but if you think your 30+ year old jon boat is made of gold dont bother. Looking to pay whats its actually worth.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I Might be able to get my hands on one of these for you. I fits in just great with your decoy layout.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Look like you wouldnt even need decoys if you pulled up in that!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

hunting777 said:


> I Might be able to get my hands on one of these for you. I fits in just great with your decoy layout.


where are the sentry guns or gattling guns mounted a top?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

For the price most guys want for a used POS I would buy new. Cabelas has Alumacraft 14x36 Jon boats for $799


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> For the price most guys want for a used POS I would buy new. Cabelas has Alumacraft 14x36 Jon boats for $799


Not a bad idea I had no idea they were that cheap new. I will look into thanks.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> Not a bad idea I had no idea they were that cheap new. I will look into thanks.


true, but that doesn't include the trailer, camo paint, motor, seats, cover, blind ect ect. just trying to put it into perspective.. 8)


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Gee LeDouche said:


> true, but that doesn't include the trailer, camo paint, motor, seats, cover, blind ect ect. just trying to put it into perspective.. 8)


I already have the motor and a trailer really only need the boat, blind and some seats.


----------

